# USB IR receiver



## Tuxracer88 (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone know where to get the USB or receiver or a equivalent non TiVo branded version? They used to sell it at the TiVo store but no more. 
This is for a TiVo mini v1 so I don't have the rf option and not going to update to v2 just for that. Thought about the slide remote but just doesn't seem worth it for $50

Thanks


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Interested in this as well. $15 IR dongle would be much better for me than $60 slide remote + RF dongle.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I think you mean the USB RF dongle, right? (so that your Mini v1 can work w/ an RF remote)

If so, the cheapest price, $15, seems to be direct from Weaknees, here. (h/t Dan203)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. I'm curious, why are you looking to buy the USB RF dongle? Do you already have a compatible RF-capable remote?


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Actually, I'm looking for an IR dongle. Tivo used to sell them as part of the Tivo Mini mounting system. This allowed you to mount a v1 Mini behind the tv and run the IR receiver to a spot that was visible to the remote.


----------



## Tuxracer88 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ditto what Bryan said. 

They even used to sell the USB IR adapter by itself so you didn't have to buy the mounting bracket. 

Wish they would start selling it again.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's what I did to solve this. Get a $39 slide remote with RF dongle from ebay. Plug included dongle into Mini v1 and use original Roamio remote with it. Use new slide remote with Roamio. Two birds, one $39 stone. Harder to swallow than $15, but lots more functionality in the end. Skip a few lunches or lattes to make up the difference. Otherwise, just get a $5 USB powered IR repeater from ebay.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

If someone has one already-
If you get the USB ID's by plugging into a PC-
we might be able to find compatible replacement.


----------



## Tuxracer88 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah a non TiVo branded one would be great. Thought about it, but didn't want to try it myself by buying just any one off eBay and have it not work. 

Anyone have any experience with using one?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

HP USB IR receiver

Post #17 in this thread says his HP IR receiver works.

Always the possibility the HP receiver on EBay is completely different I suppose.

$13 to find out. Less for a used one.


----------



## Tuxracer88 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks, I will bite the bullet and give it a try with that hp ir receiver. 

Thanks again


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> HP USB IR receiver
> 
> Post #17 in this thread says his HP IR receiver works.
> 
> ...


I tried this with my Mini--didn't work for me.


----------



## liamr (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone ever find a 3rd party USB IR receiver that works with the 1st or 2nd gen mini?


----------

